# how to transfer eggs?



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

once eggs are laid and fertilized how to you move the eggs from origional tank to holding tank without harming them?


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

i dont no but im suprised no1 has answered that for u its quite a serious question


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

if you do get lucky enough to breed your p's. i would suggest using a turkey baster to suck them out of the tank and have a seperate fry tank readily available to hatch them. you MUST use a sponge filter as a powerfilter will probably suck up most of your fry and kill them. you can also take the deco out of the tnak that they put the eggs on. rocks/wood/moss etc.. if you take the eggs out by taking out deco, be really careful, i would use a giant net or some type of tongs.. they will be very hostile towards you for trying to steal their eggs.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I would suggest syphoning them strait into the fry tank. It's quick, and no harm done. Do you have a tank ready?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

mantis said:


> I would suggest syphoning them strait into the fry tank.
> [snapback]789606[/snapback]​


This is how I do it for ALL my egg layers, especially cichlids.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

syphon them out or just leave them in the tank. that way, when they get big enough to move into their own tanks, you can move them out easily.


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello 
i´ve used a flexible tube to siphon the eggs out of the large tank

it works fine

its more important to sort the dead eggs out of your breeding tank, they can molder and poison the rest

everdy up to 10 were dead but after one week it was better
today 40 babys p have surived


----------

